# Bee apps



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

anyone have a favorite bee app they use on their phone?


----------



## duckcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

Broodminder - I only have 10 days of experience, so I'm sure the novelty will wear off, but my family and I are fascinated by the hive weight data. It's really interesting to see the weight of the hive drop by a few pounds as bees leave to forage, then rebound by evening to a few pounds heavier than the evening. On days with heavy rain, you can see that the foragers remain in the hive. Over 3 days of continuous rain, the hive weight gradually declines, presumably from a combination of nectar/pollen consumption and waste flights and evaporation. In a new package installation, we are also amazed by the temperature difference between the top of the first brood box and the top of the second box, in which they are just beginning to draw comb.


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)

I've been playing around with Apiary Book by Bogdan Iordache. I've made a few suggested changes and he has responded. 

My main problem is his date format. It's a dd/mm/yyyy eu format.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been messing around with that one too, but can't seem to get much info from it other than the name of the apiary that I entered. Would like to know weather conditions and been trying to enter hive info with no success. Not sure where I went wrong


----------



## Beebomb123 (Apr 19, 2017)

Beesource should create an app for their website. So many people use mobile devices today; it would make a whole lot of sence.


----------



## Creteguy (Aug 6, 2016)

R_V said:


> I've been playing around with Apiary Book by Bogdan Iordache. I've made a few suggested changes and he has responded.
> 
> My main problem is his date format. It's a dd/mm/yyyy eu format.


I use apiary book also. I mainly use the notes section.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Bee Health is a GREAT App!


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Lburou said:


> Bee Health is a GREAT App!


I agree, and you're welcome! Courtesy of the Alberta taxpayers. And beekeepers. And Medhat Nasr, Provincial Apiarist.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

BDT123 said:


> I agree, and you're welcome! Courtesy of the Alberta taxpayers. And beekeepers. And Medhat Nasr, Provincial Apiarist.


Bee Health is on my phone. Thanks Alberta taxpayers and Medhat! He is a rock star in the world of Apiarists.


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

I've been using Hive Tracks. It isn't actually an app, as a website. I wish it had an offline app version. I'm currently using it free as I got in when he was first developing it. But if I upgrade to get more usefulness, it will be $10/mo! I think that is too high of a monthly fee for 10 hives. So I'm looking for something else.


----------



## wild-b (Apr 23, 2014)

I have been using Hive Keepers, it's free and not to bad


----------



## thewrighthives (Mar 2, 2017)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Bee Health is on my phone. Thanks Alberta taxpayers and Medhat! He is a rock star in the world of Apiarists.


I can't seem to find the app on iPad. Does it come in that format?


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

wild-b said:


> I have been using Hive Keepers, it's free and not to bad


I downloaded it and am just getting started. Can you move frames from hive to hive?


----------



## poorboy1964 (Mar 31, 2017)

Interesting I'll try one or two listed


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

thewrighthives said:


> I can't seem to find the app on iPad. Does it come in that format?


I found it for my iPhone easy enough. Free too.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I read about an app in another thread to Identify flowers/trees but couldn't locate it in Google Play. Does anyone use it and what the heck is the name?
Supposedly you can take a pic of the flower or tree and it will ID it.


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

Has anyone tried the BeePlus app? Looks pretty good and only cost $2.99. Not many reviews on the App Store and was wondering if it's any good.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

First Post - I recently found HiveTool Mobile https://hivetoolmobile.com. It is Android only at this time, but supposedly other versions are in the works. I like it.

Greg


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Looked at brood-minder. The scientist in me can not describe the sensation I got when I saw what all it does. (good) 
Then I looked at the price and found that it doesn't count mites as the bees enter and exit the hive. 
For what it costs it should count mites and also should sound alarms when a wasp lands on the hive's outer cover.


----------



## Patrick Cassidy (Apr 8, 2013)

I settled on Apiary Book for now.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Could someone please tell me what are the most helpful features or advantages of the various apps? TIA.


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

I've been using BeePlus for iOS for about a week. So far I like it. Easy to setup ur apiary and hives within it. Can add hive parts and cost them out if u want. You can record inspections and sync with calendar for reminders. Wish it were cloud based.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent thread! I also find broodminder a great source of detail as to what is going on inside my hives. Weight, temperature and humidity trends are very useful. You can readily tell flow, queen right and brood status.... Logs and downloads data recorded each hour so I can see what went on since my last visit. Good stuff!


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Are any of these free apps available on iOS? Most of what has been listed either cost money or are only for android.


----------



## thkafadaris (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi all! I have upgraded my free web app for managing your bees! Please give a try and let me know if you need any extra feature! Not forget to mention the app is totally free!!
www.beeing.gr


----------

